# Chameleon Paint - Where'd it Go?



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

So I have a few projects on the go... one of which I wanted to use that colour shifting paint on, which I normally don't like but would look good on this one, and that colour shifting paint is no where to be found. 

Rustoleum use to make a Galaxy one, violet/navy but they emailed me back and said no longer in production. Dupli-Colour use to have the Mystic paint, no longer around either. Use to go to the auto section at Canadian Tire and there'd be a dozen colours, now seems that no one makes it. Was it made of lead and asbestos? 

Other downside is, when I do find it, it's either a ridiculous price or USA which doesn't ship to Canada.

Just hoping someone on here may know who makes it or who sells it still.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have you called any auto body shops and asked if they can get it?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

The 2 small shops here that handle it said no, well, one said no, other said never carried it. Though makes sense I guess... I mean, doubt anyone is buying 30 cans to spray a car with. I was always surprised to see it in the auto section at Canadian Tire and not with the hobby/house paints with the rest of the Rust-oleum products.

Was going to see if Napa makes it, but they usually need a paint code number... not sure any cars were done in colour shift paints from the factory.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Michael's Folk Art color shift paint 
Introducing NEW FolkArt Color Shift™ | Plaid Online


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Not sure what that is... looks like normal paint with a bit of pearl in it... more shimmery than colour changing.

The stuff I'm looking for is like this... also couldn't find the Dupont stuff... not sure if sold in cans or not, may have been a custom mix.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmm... person I deal with at NAPA/IdealSupply has some NOS cans of a blue/green/gold... which is nice, but, doesn't match the guitar. The gold kinda killed it. If I had gold hardware, maybe... otherwise with the chrome, not so much.

It's weird how that stuff was everywhere and now vanished completely. :S


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

It fell out of favour when every sketchy ******* in town painted their Cavalier with it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The auto scene has moved to vinyl wraps for such looks.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

True... but... let's face it, Rust-oleum in a spray can wasn't really car specific. Lot's of people used it for crafts and such.

Paint shop said they make it but something like $1000/gal or something. So... that's a hard pass. 

My local Napa/IdealSupply doesn't mix paint, it all gets done at a central location (Stratford) and the guy said they have paint samples and books there and some pearls and such as well so, will stop in and have a look maybe next weekend or so.

Was just hoping another brand made it and maybe someone knew where it was.

Other paint I'm having issue with is Hammerite Dark Blue Hammered spray paint. Seems common in the UK, not sold in Canada. I know Rustoleum has hammered, but way too light or way to dark. I have an old BEACH toolbox done in that colour, amazing shape, but outside needs a new coat of paint. Been going nuts finding that. Can however get it here in a can, not aerosol... but more than I need and very pricey, like $80 or something. 

http://www.kilz.com/MCContent/MC_Ar...ges/HRC_ArticleImg_HammeredColors_427x411.jpg


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Epiphone did that on LP Studio a while back. Winter-NAMM-2007-Press-Release--Les-Paul-Studio-Chameleon


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Fender as well, even with the neck... not sure how that lasted after a few years of playing though


----------

